# ndp and the proxy function doesn't work



## xGhost (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi

I've a hetzner server with esxi. As guest system I use FreeBSD also as router. I've only a /64 ipv6 network and a ipv4 /28 subnet. So that all computers can have a ipv6 adress I use gif tunnels. I know that isn't very nice but it works. 

But the ndp proxy dosn't work . All FreeBSD systems are 8.1 and a self made kernel. Exists a option or a device that I must compile into kernel that this work? Or is it a bug?

thanks a lot for help.
Pascal


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2010)

xGhost said:
			
		

> I've only a /64 ipv6 network and a ipv4 /28 subnet. So that all computers can have a ipv6 adress I use gif tunnels.


Only a 64 bit prefix? You do realize that's 18446744073709551616 hosts? Why use gif tunnels?



> But the ndp proxy dosn't work


What's ndp proxy?


----------



## xGhost (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes of course, but 18446744073709551616 hosts in the same network.
I've a virtual network which is routed to hetzner.

ndp is the ipv6 version of arp. With this ether protocol you can only bridge and not route.
So I've a ipv4 subnet that I must route...

ndp proxy (man ndp /-> -s) answer ndp question with fixed mac adress. So I can all Ipv6 request to the same router they can routed over gif (subnet is ipv4) to virtual hosts. That is legal.

The gif tunnel haven't any mac, and FreeBSD answer not default to ndp of his tunnel adresses.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2010)

xGhost said:
			
		

> Yes of course, but 18446744073709551616 hosts in the same network.


Which you can subnet to your heart's content.


----------

